# What The Bleep Do We Know



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I mentioned it in another thread but I figured it deserves it`s own thread.

I watched "What The Bleep Do We Know" a couple of days ago and it was really good.










It is extremely positive and fun and intelligent among other things. But just a warning for those of you with existential fears and doubts, this film goes deep into the rabbit hole of existentialism and science and quantum mechanics and quantum physics and biology. Basically everything.

Peace.


----------



## Laurachan (Aug 23, 2010)

i once thought my DP was a result of my mind being in one dimension and body in another..


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Just wondering, is the movie really bad for people with existential angst? I really wanna watch it lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2010)

PositiveThinking! said:


> Just wondering, is the movie really bad for people with existential angst? I really wanna watch it lol


I wouldn't watch it if I were you.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> I wouldn't watch it if I were you.


Alright man thanks for the tip, I wanted to watch it but my existential angst is kinda gone now so I'll just keep it that way by not watching it


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

What are you afraid of? I think this film might even calm some people with existential doubts. I dont want to spoil anything but there is even an anti-anxiety theme to the film. I cannot explain it, you have to see it for yourself.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Inzom said:


> What are you afraid of? I think this film might even calm some people with existential doubts. I dont want to spoil anything but there is even an anti-anxiety theme to the film. I cannot explain it, you have to see it for yourself.


Well.. I might watch it, because I'm really interested in it and because you said this, but I'll have to 'shut down' my mind during the movie, else as soon as they start talking about existential questions I'll probably get banged by my mind lol


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Watching it right now with a little help of my diazepam (rofl) , I'll post something here after I'm done with it


----------



## TrainHopper (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely entertaining, lots of fascinating ideas. I don't recommend it to anyone suffering from existential angst.


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

I really enjoyed the movie, I don't think it is bad for people with existential angst, since I have it and nothing happened.. I actually think it is good for people that have it, because it's very positive and informative


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I felt bad just from watching the commercial for this thing







I started getting really panicy


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

This film is full of pseudoscientific bullshit. Don't let it get to you.


----------



## Facet (Oct 2, 2011)

The science in it is crap?


----------



## jakethelittle (Jul 10, 2010)

Facet said:


> The science in it is crap?


Yup.


----------

